# Fire pit over concrete patio



## cygonzalez2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi there, I'm in a dilemma trying to figure out if possible and what exactly do I need to set a fire pit over the existing concrete patio floor in my backyard. I know that fire and concrete don't go well together. I've read that I would need to lay down a layer of fire bricks, some others say I just cannot do it. But would like to get your advice and suggestions. How can I complete this project. I bought the fire out kit from home depot, which included the fire pit stone, a steel ring and sand. What do you suggest? I am a young single woman, so I'll be doing this by myself. Please help!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Doesn’t it have instructions on where to install/put it? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## cygonzalez2 (Nov 16, 2012)

epson said:


> Doesn&#146;t it have instructions on where to install/put it? Do you have a picture of it?


Hi Epson. No, the fire pit kit didn't have any instructions or suggestions as to where/how to put it. here's a photo of my backyard as well as the fire pit delivered. 









The fire pit stone is ledgestone


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

cygonzalez2 said:


> Hi there, I'm in a dilemma trying to figure out if possible and what exactly do I need to set a fire pit over the existing concrete patio floor in my backyard. I know that fire and concrete don't go well together. I've read that I would need to lay down a layer of fire bricks, some others say I just cannot do it. But would like to get your advice and suggestions. How can I complete this project. I bought the fire out kit from home depot, which included the fire pit stone, a steel ring and sand. What do you suggest? I am a young single woman, so I'll be doing this by myself. Please help!!! Thanks a lot!


 

Well what ever you do,just don't place it on the existing concrete patio,unless you have a layer of fire brick down first,and even then i don't know if that would be enough protection for the concrete,but maybe someone will jump in that actually knows first hand if it would work.



I'll add a link of instructions for fire pit install from Home Depot,not for yours but pretty much they all install the same, you could install on dirt with gravel base and sand,and not have to worry.

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/cb/cbaeebe5-810c-4f42-8c5c-9da1e72bffa7.pdf


Here's actual instructions i think for your fire pit
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/4c/4c171f14-379a-4186-8db3-7dfca2a75154.pdf


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

Um, those instructions say to install it over a 4-in thick concrete pad.

The instructions for your firepit are even more sparse. Looks like the firepit, itself, is just poured concrete pieces.

In the video, they install it directly on a patio.

I'm not saying that the manufacturer's instructions are good or correct. But they are what they are.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

zakany said:


> Um, those instructions say to install it over a 4-in thick concrete pad.
> 
> The instructions for your firepit are even more sparse. Looks like the firepit, itself, is just poured concrete pieces.
> 
> ...


 
In this case i think they are refurring to a pad seperate from the patio,but a fire brick pad would work much better i think.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

cygonzalez2 said:


> Hi Epson. No, the fire pit kit didn't have any instructions or suggestions as to where/how to put it. here's a photo of my backyard as well as the fire pit delivered.
> 
> View attachment 60562
> 
> ...


Ok, does the fire pit have a bowl or just a ring which you can put sand in? Looks like you have 2 bags of sand with the kit. If so, then you have to install your kit on soil. Here are some instructions on what to do. http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/48/48af2da9-3d06-402c-a2f1-8174c10aeee6.pdf


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree that it would be better to lay fire brick and build on top of that, rather than on a nice looking patio surface.

Now, the homeowner will need to finish off that lower edge, since the whole shebang is now a few inches above the patio surface. Any thoughts on how you'd approach that?


----------

